

Startup Fever: College Students Have It Bad - sandipagr
http://finance.yahoo.com/college-education/article/111066/college-students-have-startup-fever

======
noelchurchill
I wonder how much of this "fever" is coming from the sense they have that the
typical job path is becoming less and less of a dependable option.

~~~
Dylanlacey
Or because they're finding that typical companies actually suck to work in,
and they're not happy to make do with that?

